# Any Opinions on Batteries?



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I've been a 40 year Die-Hard fan, but the guy was a real .

I called Sears for info., they have one, a gold, around $168, plus, plus, but only a 3 yr. replacement warranty. They have a new manufacturer. "OK".
The guy says he will bring one out for me and leave it by the desk. "OK"

I go get an old battery from my yard (core), and head up there, our Sears is in a mall, so I lug the thing from way out in the pasture, only to find they were closed, not sears, open till 9, but the auto shop closes at 6.  "Thanks for telling me."

Nobody else can help me, so I leave the battery by the shop door (I'm not hauling it back out to never-never land), with the hardware guy assuring me not to worry, he will be calling the manager tomorrow and I head home.

On my way a see a NTB, I whip in to check the Interstates. I've always heard good things about them.
Same specs battery, $145 plus, plus. 30 month replacement, 80 month pro-rated.

I go back to sears on Saturday to pick up my core, this is where the guy erks me.
I politely ask, "What's up, you said you would leave it by the desk, I come up and you're closed and there's no battery by the desk."
"Yeah, we close early, at 6." 
"Why didn't you tell me that?"

Then he starts yelling at me about how the other department clerks should have helped me, I try to say the hardware guy tried to help, but was unheard or ignored over his rants, as he walks me over the display, one of every battery.
"Here's one right here."
Finally I say, "You don't have to yell at me."
"I'm not", he says, as I look around (not a soul to be seen), and look back at him.
"Uh, uh, I'm just mad at the help."
I let it go and say, "Yes, I saw it there, but how am I to know if that's a display or a good battery, ready to go?" "The hardware guy didn't know." "It's nowhere near the desk." 

He doesn't know what else to say, so I say, "So, what are you going to do for all my agg."
"Well, I can give you $10 off for customer relations."
"I chuckle a little bit and ask do you still honor previous pro-rates? Would you mind looking mine up?"

I replaced OEM in '07.
"You still have a few months left on 100 month pro-rate, about $9.??, and I'll still give you the 10 bucks." 

Woo-Hoo! 

So, after all that, (I guess I really didn't need the story) but thanks for putting up with my venting.

Anyone have any strong opinions pro or con for Die-Hard or Interstate?

Thanks,
D.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Always ran optima red tops. Had one last 10 years in my Audi.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Interstate is a good battery and a top pick, although when they die, they give no warning...AC Delco, Die-Hard and for me, Motorcraft batteries.

All good choices...albeit, I don't believe any of these companies actually make the batteries...look up Johnson Controls, Exide and Puralator.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Interstate are good.

Currently have Les Schwab in daily drivers.

Optima in Jeep & boat.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

They are all the same crap.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> They are all the same crap.


I realize you think I'm a lying S.O.B but the battery that came with my 2004 Dodge Ram is still just as strong today as the day I bought the truck....11 years later.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> They are all the same crap.



Well lets just go back to the old crank start....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The OEM lasted 4 years, I got the next one from NAPA, that lasted 4 years but had a 72 month warranty. It cost me $12 for a new battery.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Interstate is a good battery and a top pick, although when they die, they give no warning...AC Delco, Die-Hard and for me, Motorcraft batteries.
> 
> All good choices...albeit, I don't believe any of these companies actually make the batteries...look up Johnson Controls, Exide and Puralator.


Good point, there are only like 3 main manufactures, no need to look it up, but thanks.
Interstate is JCI as well as most Die Hard's, except for here in the North East, it's East Penn-Deka out of Kutztown.
Exide used to make Die-Hard for a time, until I think, they got caught selling used batteries. (Don't quote me on that, though.)

Why Motorcraft, also JCI?
I haven't seen them around, except for OEM, like I said 40 year Die-Hard.

However, times have changed and that's why I was asking.
I'd be happy with another 8 year battery.

Locally, there are Die-Hard or Interstate that I was interested in and Pep Boys with Bosch also JCI. If I recall, that was a little cheaper, $141.++ with only a 3 year replacement. Not that price is really a consideration, at 20-25 bucks, although I'm not jumping for the $300.00 models.
I'm just looking for reliability and longevity.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Robie said:


> I realize you think I'm a lying S.O.B but the battery that came with my 2004 Dodge Ram is still just as strong today as the day I bought the truck....11 years later.


Nice, unheard of with OEM.
Is it a Mopar?

My 2004 with Motorcraft OEM, 3 years.:sad:

Thanks,
D.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

griz said:


> Well lets just go back to the old crank start....:whistling:laughing:


Yeah, remember them? :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Leo G said:


> The OEM lasted 4 years, I got the next one from NAPA, that lasted 4 years but had a 72 month warranty. It cost me $12 for a new battery.


NAPA battery, another East Penn Manufacturing product.

That's what I'm talking about, a decent warranty. 
I wouldn't mind swapping out every 4 years, for 12 bucks. :no:

In that case, price could be a factor.
I'd even drive a little further to the NAPA house.

Thanks, I'll look into that,
D.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Costco


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

yep costco:thumbsup:


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Optima. Or something similar.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

What ever the cheap one is at Oreilly's. My OE one lasted 9 years.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

will go w/ an OEM (MB) or Interstate when mine finally quits, but over 8yrs on the original I'm thrilled. Never got more than 2-3yrs from the Samsclub/WM battery's/Autozone battery's


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Our Costco now has interstate instead of their private label (Kirkland). Typically under $100, too. Get a hot dog on the way out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

2 main manufacturers Excide and Johnson controls, And there is decca which is gaining ground fast. I would avoid JC they are not so bueno 
Myself I have Optima red tops ( the older big ones not he lower line) they last me 8 to 10 years, As with any AGM you just don't let them go dead and if you do you have to know how to bring them back right. Just throwing them on a 20 amp charger won't do it


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Had a factory Toyota battery last 11 years.


----------

